# Dephi radio and heat



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've been noticing that when I have my Ski-Fi radio running for a while in the car the back of the radio gets fairly warm. Not really hot though. Is this normal? 

Also, with my RF Modulator stashed behind the dashboard, will I be having trouble this summer when it gets really hot? Does the RF Modulator and Ski-Fi radio tolerate heat (say above 100 degrees)?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Chris, I can't comment on the effects that the "perhaps excessive" heat may have, but but my module gets very warm, both when in the car and in my home. When at home, mine will be on for some 8 to 10 hours at a time and really warms up. Had mine since Oct with no problems so far.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

The Skyfi unit itself is quite durable (my wife runs hers all day in her boombox at work, and in the car on the ride to/from work) to/from work. It sits in her window in the sun... no problems.

Now the FM mod is a different story, I've already seen one overheat, and others on another XM forum have seen it too. You want to make sure to have an air-space around the unit. It's probably not a bad idea if you live in a hot area to attach a good heatsink (with proper grease) to the box to add to the cooling. Usually when they overheat the unit will shut off for about 1 hour, but I've seen one blow and never com back myself. The currently shipping FM MODs have a sticker warning you to place in an area where ait can cool the unit, the early ones did not have this warning, so It seems that Delhi is aware of the issue.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the info Pink. I will try to move the RF unit to a more ventilated spot. It really sucks that we should even have to worry about this. I figure if it blows up, I will just go ahead and get the converter kit for my car stereo that will give me direct audio inputs and forgo another RF adapter.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmm. That extended warranty I bought at Best Buy doesn't sound so stupid anymore. (I never buy these things, but I was told that the extended warranty covers the cost of moving the unit to another car if I sell my car. I only buy used cars, usually coming off 2 yr. leases so this makes sense to me).


----------

